

Purported Android 4.4 KitKat screenshots and new features revealed - anwaar
http://www.androidauthority.com/purported-android-4-4-kitkat-running-key-lime-pie-nexus-4-image-gallery-279440/

======
mildtrepidation
Android 4.4 and the next Nexus device are pretty much the only new topics I
can remember attempting to follow in the news recently, and it's just
ridiculous. When I bother to look I see a solid dozen new articles every day
regurgitating the same speculation, with and without sources.

I don't know if these shots are new, but considering this is the second to
last paragraph...

 _With all that said, we’ll note that these screenshots hardly confirm any of
the recent Android 4.4 details we have talked about – not that those are any
more official. We’ll again add that we’re not looking at a confirmed Android
4.4 build here, so take everything with a grain of salt. And finally, even if
it’s an Android 4.4 version here, it’s most likely an older one – from mid- to
late August – which means things may have changed since then._

...I just can't imagine why anyone would follow tech 'journalism' if this is
what it actually amounts to. "Here are some exciting photos... of we're not
sure what."

~~~
trimbo
What was once known as journalism is now all about the SEO. It's like those
"reviews" of gadgets from someone who held it for 5 minutes at the unveiling.

